# Vibe Semi Truck Project



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I got this truck in a recent junkyard. I'm decent with goop and think I can do a ok job on the fenders following Bill's many tutorials, but as you can see from the picture the rear is gone.








I know I can at least get a tow truck style top from Bad Dawg or a top with a horn from RRR.

I've never had one of these but from from a picture I found it has some detail on the rear and the screw post is integrated into the rear panel (like the other Aurora trucks)








I don't have any junk trucks so I guess I'll graft something on and do my best to recreate the rear using pictures. Any other suggestions? Thanks!

Tom


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

What about a street rod/rat rod creation?......open top with just a windshield, some FAT slicks on the rear & maybe a wooden flat bed between them & a prostock type scoop on the hood?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd be more worried about the cut front fenders! 

Without some more detail of the rear section it's hard to say exactly. Ideally we could prevail upon our membership to provide some good over and under shots with the chassis removed. Bobzilla has a blue one that's clamoring to be a hobby talk starlet. 

Personally I'd approach it in chunks and bits. First would be the back panel section excluding the raised middle portion. Just get the panel in nice and neat and locate your screw post. The post is the most important part of the whole shebang. If you dont have any turd vibe chassis for a building buck LMK and I'll send you one. 

After you've set the tail panel and screw post you'll have a coupla days to twiddle yer thumbs and create the raised middle section of the tail panel, the light pods, and the grafts for the front fenders. Maybe some Ford J er Chappy tail lamps carefully sliced off and murdified to meet the need...look around. Spend the extra time to make the all edges and what-not perfect...because.....

When the tail piece is cured you can bond the detail chunks on and THEN float the whole mess together for a uniform appearance. Use the first thinned version of goop (that's base thinned by 100%) . It'll shrink in nice and tight around the nice pieces you took the time to make. Trying to fix raised detail after it's bonded down is a pain in the ass...trying to sand this and file that ...when you just coulda done it while it was in your hand.

If there are additional pieces to deal with you would add them as well; prior to the complete float at 100%. Like any flaps or brackets that may be hidden in your second picture.

To create the tail piece, I'd look to something robust like a scrap 63 T-bird, or Sunliner, maybe a Galaxie. The add ons and brick-a-brack appear thinner and could be scavanged from something thinner like a roof or trunk panel from a Maz or a Riv for example....just kinda depends on what you have on hand ...but it does save time and aggrevation when your already close and dont have to fiddle fart around shaping or thining your donor chunks.

Then there's the whole metaphysical crock of carp that always helps me get through the major rebuilds.

1. Take a deep breath every so often and think about the next thing ahead. 

2. Remember that there's no rush and there's always tomorrow or the next day to sort out some nagging issue. 

3. Just try to relax, it'll come together if your patient and just let it. 

Good luck Tom!

Hopefully someone will post up some more pix. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*rod....yeah!*

Bobwoodly,

Yeah as Bill stated I have a blue one sitting in waiting so, will be watching this thread as it moves along. Glad I didn't start a thread about my blue one or you guys would have fallen asleep by now. 

I like your street rod/rat rod creation eastside johnny! With a toppless windshield version there could be some peeps in the seats.  

Bob...this could be a wake up call for me ( ring, ring )...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Zilla, how about a good macro shot of your semi-tractor's fanny including a peak underneath ?...maybe a nice 3/4 view from front and rear with emphasis on the tail section...?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I may be way off base here, but could someone with a tractor (like Bob..... with a blue one.... zilla) make a mold out of something - hydrocal even, I don't know - so that a cast mock up could be made? Even if it's 2 pieces, wouldn't that help?

Thinking about this situation. I am gonna try to progress to filling in missing pieces on a cut Mangusta, and am gonna do an outside cast for the wheel wells from a good one. Even if the mold sticks to the hardened goop, it ought to come off pretty easy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Hey Zilla, how about a good macro shot of your semi-tractor's fanny including a peak underneath ?...maybe a nice 3/4 view from front and rear with emphasis on the tail section...?


Bill,

I'm sad to say that our main computer has been very non working these last several days. Ginger was nice enough to let me use her laptop tonight but, it does not have a place for my floppy disc...lol (seriously Sony Mavica)

Split,

bob...with a blue one...zilla only has a casted version and it is a bit tweaked itself if I remeber right. 

Bob...our computer is tweaked boo hoo...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a Road Race Replicas truck that I had no idea what to do with,then this happened.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good things happened!!! Nice work!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, that gives me an idea!!! Thanks!!!! Looks great by the way!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.Looking at the truck normally it didn't look to bad,but looking at it zoomed in with the macro lens,I've gots me a little touching up to do.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Macro is a blessing and a curse!!! I am constantly reminded every time I post something up, only to realize once again every decal I put on a body is crooked, or buckled, or the trim was hit and miss!!! It has to be the reading glasses!! :freak: 

Those clear roofs look to be a pain to get right. That's one of the main reasons I have yet to modify a mustang, fairlane, or galaxie. When I do, I'll probably go the other way and paint the outside, and mask off the windows before I start. Won't know until I try if it'll be easier, better or worse..


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Bob
from the pictures i have the rear is not gone. the vibe tractors did not
have skirts in the back like the tow trucks did. I don't have any pictures
looking from the rear though. Hope this helps you out.

kcl :wave:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

oop's screwed up




























kcl


----------

